

Kim Dotcom responds to the latest procedural error - kposehn
http://torrentfreak.com/kim-dotcom-lashes-out-against-corrupt-us-government-120420/

======
fpp
Once you have looked behind the curtain of government wheeling and dealing at
such multi-billion situations you tend to believe that what Kim Schmitz is
telling might actually be the closest we get to the truth.

Now we should all think about how such a case would/will be handled in a few
years time based on the changes to civil rights / Internet regulations /
totalitarian powers currently in the pipeline across most western societies.

2015:

I guess you will not hear about it other that a few of those who lost their
files and were not immediately constraint with gag orders will mentioning it
on some low frequented boards. Sites like TorrentFreak will then immediately
taken off the net / silenced by gag orders.

A brave new world we are looking forward to - the .... are just practicing in
the moment and will eventually get better over time.

~~~
tzs
> Once you have looked behind the curtain of government wheeling and dealing
> at such multi-billion situations you tend to believe that what Kim Schmitz
> is telling might actually be the closest we get to the truth

Are you aware that he has numerous convictions for things such as trafficking
in stolen goods, embezzlement, and insider trading? About the only times he
appears to have not been actively working on a new criminal enterprise are
when he's still on parole from a previous criminal enterprise and needs to
keep clean. I see no reason to believe anything that man says.

~~~
J3L2404
Agreed. Lionizing this clown shows how far HN has fallen.

------
huhtenberg
He should just really re-create the company and call it Megaupload2. That'll
show 'em :)

------
nirvana
This whole affair has been pretty terrible. But what makes it so profoundly
tragic to me is-- I see no reason to believe that anyone involved will learn a
lesson. That anyone will be punished, or that the US government won't continue
to escalate along these lines.

IP enforcement needs to be a civil matter, not a criminal matter. Further, the
level of incompetence here makes me question how many legitimate criminal
matters are being fumbled as well.

~~~
fpp
fully agreed - the problem is exactly that "shoot first ask questions later"
attitude and as you rightly mentioned the complete lack of accountability
seemingly some of those involved here are assuming to be applied to this like
with other dubious activities in the recent past.

~~~
pfisch
I think the only lesson here is that if you operate a site like megaupload the
gov't will come down on you like a ton of bricks whether it is against the law
or not. So if you operate some kind of scumbag business like megadownload you
might get your house raided by a swat team and your business shut down.

I understand that what the gov't is doing is technically wrong but Kim is a
scumbag and a con artist so I have a hard time getting upset about it. He is
getting rich by selling content had absolutely no hand in the creation of and
has no rights to. Megaupload was not like youtube, and Kim is just a leech on
society.

If people want to operate some kind of not for profit piracy site that is one
thing, it is another thing when they are making a fortune selling content they
do not have the rights to.

~~~
HalibetLector
The government isn't discerning between "not for profit" piracy and "for
profit" piracy. In fact, they're not even focused on "piracy" at all. If this
is allowed to stand without any kind of recourse or punishment, there would
then be a precedent that allowed the government to shut down any company at
any time for any reason without the due process of law anywhere in the world.
It's naive to think that wouldn't get abused.

